

Antimony - another
https://github.com/mkeeter/antimony

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9623609](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9623609)

------
detaro
see also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9623609](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9623609)
(347 points, 2 days ago, 114 comments)

